# la más grande de todas ya que es la capital



## walita

Hola a todos, tengo una duda con una frase. Quiero escribir "Vivo en Quilmes, una ciudad de la provincia de Buenos Aires. Esta provincia es la más grande e importante de todas ya que es la capital de mi país." ¿Estaría bien asi?:
"Io abito in Quilmes, una città della regione di Buenos Aires. Questa regione è la più grande e importante di tutte, perché ne è la capitale del mio paese"
No sé si el "ne è" está bien, o cómo hacer para escribir y no repetir la palabra provincia. 
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## elitaliano

Hola Walita

mi primer impulso seria limitarme con decirte que tienes que quitar aquel *"ne"*, que està de mas.

Pero tengo la obligacion de hacerte notar que tu frase en español contiene un error: 

Esta provincia es la más grande e importante de todas ya que es la capital de mi país

Pues estàs diciendo literalmente que la *provincia* de Buenos Aires es la capital de tu pais, mientras la capital es la *ciudad* de Buenos Aires.

Otro aspecto es que traduciste provincia (esp.) con regione (it.).
Aca diria que es cuestion de comparar la division administrativa de Argentina con la de Italia.
En Italia tenemos regiones, y cada region contiene una o mas provincias.
No conozco como sea organizada Argentina, pero aunque en el caso que tu pais sea dividido solo en provincias, sin que ellas formen regiones, segun mi gusto personal dejaria la palabra provincia tambien en italiano.

Finalmente, si aceptarias modificar tu frase con algo como:

"Vivo en Quilmes, una ciudad de la provincia de Buenos Aires. Esta provincia es la más grande e importante de todas ya que es contiene la capital de mi país." 

yo diria:

"(Io) abito in a Quilmes, una città della regione di Buenos Aires. Questa regione è la più grande e importante di tutte, perché contiene ne la capitale del mio paese"



Ciao


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

Hay un problema de exactitud en el texto, sin duda. Tal vez Walita quiso decir que la provincia en cuestión es  importante porque es aquella donde se encuentra la ciudad de Buenos  Aires (la capital federal). Una provincia no puede ser capital, al máximo la ciudad principal o capital de la provincia (_capoluogo_) puede ser, a su vez, la ciudad capital del país. Por ejemplo, la ciudad de Roma es _capoluogo di provincia _(_di Roma e della regione Lazio_) e _capitale della Repubblica_ _italiana_. Si la división administrativa es diferente (Quilmes es también _partido _por ejemplo), lo mejor es dejar los términos originales y explicar brevemente en una nota.  

Elitaliano: ti consiglierei caldamente di rivedere _las tildes_ nel tuo testo (cfr. risorse di tastiera nel forum).


----------



## infinite sadness

walita said:


> Hola a todos, tengo una duda con una frase. Quiero escribir "Vivo en Quilmes, una ciudad de la provincia de Buenos Aires. Esta provincia es la más grande e importante de todas ya que ahí está la capital de mi país." ¿Estaría bien asi?:
> "Io abito in Quilmes, una città della regione di Buenos Aires. Questa regione è la più grande e importante di tutte, perché ne vi è la capitale del mio paese"
> No sé si el "ne è" está bien, o cómo hacer para escribir y no repetir la palabra provincia.
> ¡Gracias a todos!


Io la scriverei così.


----------



## 0scar

Buenos Aires es autónoma, está dentro de Argentina y no dentro de la Pcia. de Bs. As.
La Pcia. de Bs. As. es la de mayor superficie (más o menos como Italia), la de mayor población y la de mayor actividad económica.

Walita es vecina de Honeyheart.


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusate, allora non ho capito.
Ma voi chiamate "capitale" una intera provincia o regione?


----------



## 0scar

La capital de Argentina se llama Bs. As. (nombre completo Ciudad Autonóma de Bs. As., 200 km2, 3 millones de habitantes)

Y hay una Provincia de Bs. As. (300 mil km2, 15 millones de hab.)


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh... allora è errata la frase all'origine, dove sembra dire che la Provincia di Bs. As. è la capitale dell'Argentina. Boh!


----------



## 0scar

La frase es totalmente equivocada y absolutamente incomprensible.


----------



## Geviert

> Buenos Aires es autónoma, está dentro de Argentina y no dentro de la Pcia. de Bs. As.


 Territorialmente la ciudad de B.A."está siempre dentro", querrás decir que no pertenece (político-administrativamente) a la provincia en cuestión por ser ciudad autónoma.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Walita es vecina de Honeyheart.


Sí, ; hola, walita.

Coincido en que la frase original contiene información errónea; esperemos la correspondiente corrección/aclaración de walita a su regreso.


----------



## walita

Hola a todos, y hola Honeyheart . Gracias por sus sugerencias. En realidad quise poner que es la mas importante ya que en ella esta la capital de mi pais, pero me exprese mal y arme un desastre de frase, perdon. Dirian que podria ser: "Io abito a Quilmes, una città nella provincia di Buenos Aires. Questa provincia è la più grande e importante di tutte, perché contiene alla capitale del mio paese". Muchas gracias.


----------



## Geviert

walita said:


> Hola a todos, y hola Honeyheart . Gracias por sus sugerencias. En realidad quise poner que es la mas importante ya que en ella esta la capital de mi pais, pero me exprese mal y arme un desastre de frase, perdon. Dirian que podria ser: "Io abito a Quilmes, una città nella provincia di Buenos Aires. Questa provincia è la più grande e importante di tutte, perché contiene alla capitale del mio paese". Muchas gracias.



...contiene la capitale...


----------



## 0scar

De nuevo con lo mismo, la pcia. no "contiene" a la capital; la Pcia. de Bs. As. no tiene nada que ver con la capital federal llamada Bs. As., la única relación es que el perimetro de la capital limita en un 75% con el de la pcia., pero se puede salir de la capital por el río sin pisar a la provincia que ni siquiera "contiene" geograficamente a la capital federal.
Ambas son estados federales autónomos entre sí y autónomos de las demás provincias.


----------



## Geviert

El uso del verbo _contener _es una imprecisión que, en los términos del presente debate, puede tolerarse. En italiano deberá decirse más precisamente: 

_Questa provincia è la più grande e importante di tutte, perché ivi si trova / vi è la capitale del mio paese.

_


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> pero se puede salir de la capital por el río sin pisar a la provincia que ni siquiera "contiene" geograficamente a la capital federal.


Bueno, no exageres, Oscar. Yo si quiero también puedo salir de Quilmes por el río sin pisar la provincia, pero es un hecho que mi ciudad es bonaerense. Y no entiendo la exclusión "geográfica" de la que hablás, porque nuestra capital *no es una isla*, existe continuidad física entre el suelo de una jurisdicción y la otra (salvo por el Riachuelo).

Con respecto a la consulta del hilo, para traducir lo que walita intenta comunicar (teniendo en cuenta lo que expresé en el párrafo anterior pero sin desatender la consabida soberbia endémica de los porteños y su perenne actitud separatista), propongo:

_"Io abito a Quilmes, una città nella provincia di Buenos Aires. Questa provincia è la più grande di tutte, e anche la più importante, perché si trova accanto alla capitale del mio paese."_

Como descripción, no me suena muy ajustada a la realidad, pero no nos dejan alternativa.


----------



## Geviert

Lo más grave es que la explicación dada por Oscar es, además, terminológicamente inexacta: se estaría hablando de un imaginario (pseudo) _enclave_, si se subraya tanto la "salida extraterritorial" por el citado Riachuelo (como si fuesen aguas internacionales, por favor). Como cita Honey, yo creo que es una cuestión de sana y comprensible soberbia de quien vive en la capital, por lo tanto se puede tolerar (salvo el uso apropiado de términos político-geográficos). 

El sentido de verbo _contener_, usado sin pretensión por Walita, era claro. 

"Accanto alla capitale del mio paese" no lo diría ninguno en Italia, Honey, ni siquiera en San Marino o en Cittá del Vaticano que son, esos sí, auténticos territorios político-administrativamente autónomos y *soberanos*, "dentro" del territorio del Estado italiano.


----------



## VICTOR-M

Hola Walita,  ti propongo anche la mia versione:
"Io abito a Quilmes, una città della _Provincia di Buenos Aires_. Questa provincia è la più grande e importante di tutte per estensione di territorio e numero di abitanti.  Quilmes, insieme ad altre città (partidos) forma l'agglomerato urbano detto _"Gran Buenos Aires"_ che confina con la _Città Autonoma di Buenos Aires _e di fatto ne costituisce la periferia, anche se, non ne fa parte amministrativamente. _La Città di Buenos Aires_, detta anche "Capital federal", è un distretto federale indipendente ed è la capitale della nazione."
Ciao


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> "Accanto alla capitale del mio paese" no lo diría ninguno en Italia, Honey


Por supuesto, pero es la única versión que admite todas las dintinciones "técnicas" que evoca Oscar (que encima resultan intrascendentes para un extranjero, a quien simplemente se le quiere dar una idea básica sobre la zona donde uno vive).

La propuesta de VICTOR-M no es mala, pero creo que ofrece mucha más información que la que puede requerir una referencia orientativa dentro del marco de una conversación casual.

Por último, considero que para ayudar a walita con su duda es mejor ser práctico que puntilloso.  Acá va una sugerencia que puede servir: _"Io abito a Quilmes, una città nella provincia di Buenos Aires.  Questa provincia è la più grande di tutte, e anche la più importante,  perché in essa si trova la capitale del mio paese."

_Y listo.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Alguno es consciente de que no están ayudando con una traducción sino criticando la forma de expresarse de un forero en su propia lengua? 
Se trata de ayudarlo a encajar una frase en italiano y la frase dice lo que el forero quiere que dice, no hay lugar para discutir si Buenos Aires está o no está en un lugar. Y mucho menos para proponerle traducciones que no corresponden a lo que quiere decir.

Es como si en alguno de los hilos donde se pide ayuda con noticias de política o economía hicieran traducciones personalizadas manipulando la información.

Edito: Acabo de ver que Honey sí que se ha dado cuenta. A mi su propuesta me parece correcta.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Honey,

la propuesta de Victor-M es muy buena, tal vez demasiado exhaustiva como bien dices, pero óptima. 

Neuro: podría ser una buena auto-crítica. Estoy de acuerdo. Es solo cuestión de pertinencia entre el texto de entrada y el texto de salida. Esperamos tu propuesta para ver juntos si encaja.


----------



## Neuromante

Geviert said:


> Hola Honey,
> 
> la propuesta de Victor-M es muy buena, tal vez demasiado exhaustiva como bien dices, pero óptima.
> 
> Neuro: podría ser una buena auto-crítica. Estoy de acuerdo. Es solo cuestión de pertinencia entre el texto de entrada y el texto de salida. Esperamos tu propuesta para ver juntos si encaja.



La de Honey, ya lo dije. Y sólo por contentar a Óscar, visto que esa propuesta no se diferencia demasiado del texto a corregir.


----------



## Massimo_m

Mi sembra che i contributi precedenti abbiano chiarito gran parte dei problemi. 
Rimane forse da approfondire se sia meglio tradurre "provincia" con "regione" o conservare "provincia" anche nel testo italiano.
Da poco abbiamo affrontato una questione analoga a proposito delle comunità autonome della Spagna.
A me sembra che cercare un'analogia istituzionale con le nostre regioni crei più danni di quelli che risolve. L'Argentina è uno stato federale composto da diverse unità che si chiamano "provincias", munite di poteri legislativi e dell'autonomia tipica degli stati che compongono uno stato federale (a partire dalla competenza in materia di giustizia che invece le nostre regioni non hanno). 
Confonderle con le regioni italiane rischia d'essere completamente fuorviante. 
Come già qualcuno ha proposto, lascerei quindi "provincia" nella traduzione, senza preoccuparmi della possibile confusione con le province italiane.
Del resto, anche in Spagna e in diversi altri Paesi di lingua spagnola la provincia indica l'articolazione territoriale amministrativa immediatamente superiore al comune (o ayuntamiento), priva di poteri legislativi e spesso meno importante persino dei comuni. La peculiarità delle provincias argentine, quindi, appare tale anche per molti madrelingua.
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## honeyheart

Efectivamente yo pienso que en este caso no se trata de encontrar entre ambos países una división administrativa equivalente, sino una división territoral análoga, y creo que "provincia" cumple con esta consigna.
Mi país también se divide en "regiones", pero solamente a los efectos del estudio de sus parámetros geográficos.


----------

